# Halo night time pictures



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

hey , does anyone have picture of halos(not projectors) with the lights on during night time, cuz i really want to see what the actual 'ring' or halo effect looks like, i did a search and found nothing with pictures, and the pics that showed up were day time, anyone? thanks!!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i've been looking into getting a pair of these as well, i'd be interested in seeing a picture. Oh and does anyone know if the company Matrix Racing that puts out some halo's for us well if theres are any good? thanks


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

they all come from the same company you can check ebay for good prices and all that i have them on my car ill try to post pics later on


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HID's on Halo. You get the general idea though.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Hey thats my car, I knew that car looked familiar


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

Just got mine on e-bay. Cant wait to install them...all I need now is crystal corners, thats if Rich at nis-knacks would ever get them in.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get them for u and in stock i believe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

How much??? I think mossy was sellling the for about $ 145...I think.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i sell them a lil higher than mossy does . but around that price.

my price is 155 including shipping and handling.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

I'll do somemore researching, and if I cant get a set I know who to turn to.
-Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no problem.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Halo*

I love the way those Halos look, does any one have Pics of the Projectors at night with the high beams on? I would like to see what those look like. Which ever style I get I plan on buying PIAA or Raybrig bulbs. 
I learned my leson when I had my 200SX, I needed a new light bulb and couldn't afford PIAAs at the time so I settled for the 9004 bulbs made by Raactive, they were much brighter than the stock ones, didn't have that annoying blue look, and I always had oncoming traffic flashing their highs at my lows, But not even a week after I bought them my drivers side light burned out, I got the place I bought them from to let me exchange it. Well 2 days later the right one burned out, but before I could replace that one my car was totaled out. The drivers side light was pushed back into the battery so I couldn't even salvage my one good bulb.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Halo*



Binger said:


> *I love the way those Halos look, does any one have Pics of the Projectors at night with the high beams on? I would like to see what those look like. Which ever style I get I plan on buying PIAA or Raybrig bulbs.
> I learned my leson when I had my 200SX, I needed a new light bulb and couldn't afford PIAAs at the time so I settled for the 9004 bulbs made by Raactive, they were much brighter than the stock ones, didn't have that annoying blue look, and I always had oncoming traffic flashing their highs at my lows, But not even a week after I bought them my drivers side light burned out, I got the place I bought them from to let me exchange it. Well 2 days later the right one burned out, but before I could replace that one my car was totaled out. The drivers side light was pushed back into the battery so I couldn't even salvage my one good bulb. *


i can get u bulbs that are better than raybrig and probably a whole lot cheaper. let me find yo a pic of the high beams on


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Halo*



LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> i can get u bulbs that are better than raybrig and probably a whole lot cheaper. let me find yo a pic of the high beams on *


Why would he want bulbs for a headlight that is pushed in, not to mention his car is totaled.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those are HID and HIGH's


Chris ,

sorry i didnt see the last part. oh wellz.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Its ok*

Its ok LIU...
I am planing on getting good bulbs anyways, wether I get projectors or not. I havn't decided if I want to yet. So if you want to PM me and let me know some of my options I would appreciate it. You seem like a cool guy so I'll probably PM you some time with a list of parts I'm intrested in.
Thanks for the pic I really like the way they look.
Thanks again LIU


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well the bulbs i recommend is :


Showoff Krypton bulbs . they are really nice and shine 4300 Kelvin. It will cost 25 dollars shipping free


next is the best one for hyper whites.


M-TEC . shines 4350 Kelvin and is more whiter than krypton it is 60 dollar shipping free. 

the ones you see in the picture are HID systems.

i carry them for 550 shipping and handling included. 

let me know what u want and i can help you get.


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey KdudL, Mossy sells the crystal clear corners for $45/side.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey thanks for the info victorious, ill check out the site again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

yo, i dont know about u guys, but there are two different types of clear corners, the ones that looks stock without the orange reflector and then there are the truly clear ones, that match projector housing, but 45$/pair is pretty damn expensive, ya know? the others sell for 40$/pair!!


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

The clear corners that Mossy sells for $90/pair are the ones that match the projectors. They are completely clear, except for an orange piece that surrounds the bulb. Where can you get the "crystal clear corners" for $40? Please let a brother know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Amen! where can I get the crystal clears for $40???


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i sell them a lil higher than mossy does . but around that price.
> 
> my price is 155 including shipping and handling. *



thats 155 per projector? and how does CATZ HID defer from the kind you can get. i get cost on CATZ lighting it cost me 475.00 for H4 6000k purple tint HID that retails for 700.00. and i can know get 8000k blue tint kits for 525.00 retail 800.00


----------



## BigHitter23 (Jul 9, 2002)

*clear corners*

What about matrix racing clear corners?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: clear corners*



BigHitter23 said:


> *What about matrix racing clear corners? *


eh?


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

i dont think they sell the CRYSTAL clear corners for $40 a pair! 
(unless they've come down in price) but i know i paid $45 per side for mine. I think the ones for $40 a pair are just the regular clear corners, not the crystal clears cuz i know i was gonna buy the regular clear ones b4, and those were like $30 a pair.....


----------

